# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  What's available in the way of fairly hard Skirting?

## Batpig

Mein Volk, 
I'm just thinking ahead to the not-too-distant future when it's going to be time to do some Skirting, and wondering whether any of you can recommend a particular range that uses a fairly tough timber-species that will stand-up to a bit of a knock. 
Now for the record, I'm in Brisbane on the northside, and the Skirting will be painted - rather than stained - once installed (so the grain doesn't have to be too pretty...). For those of you that really, _really_ know what's out there, it will have to be either Bullnose or Pencil-Nose, and preferably a little thicker than 11mm, without perhaps needing to go all the way to 18 or 19mm. 
I've seen that Gesso-primed, finger-jointed Pine that they sell out in the Timber-Yard at the BigB, but I wouldn't mind something a bit tougher. Inside, they've got the Porta range, but from what I can see on the Porta website, the Bullnose and Pencil-Nose is only available in Pine or Cypress. The Building-Centre down the road has some Pine and Meranti, but the Meranti's not all that hard either (probably good for staining...) 
I haven't started ringing-around yet in earnest, but can anyone suggest perhaps a Brand (hopefully with a website), that might fit the bill. Alternatively, a general comment regarding a suitable _Species_ that you know is readily available in mouldings would also be welcome. 
Many Thanks,
Batpig.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We used 90 X 17 merbau decking for our skirting boards.....very hard, very cheap.

----------


## rod1949

Have a look at MDF skirtings as you will find it has a consistant density unlike timber that has soft and firm sections

----------


## Batpig

Dear Guys, 
SBD - That's not a bad idea. The BigB has some 69 x 15 Merbau - which would be spot-on for size (and the price is certainly right) - but it's only in 1.8m lengths. If I could find some longer lengths, I'd buy a decent 1/2" Round-Over Bit, and run it all through the Router Table. It would be as hard as hell, and it would probably take a Bullnose like a Duck takes to water (It would probably also ruin the Round-Over Bit, and the Saw-Blade, and burn both machines out in the process... :Redface: ) 
Rod - I'll give it some MDF mouldings the time-honoured "Fingernail" test next time I'm down at the BigB... 
Many Thanks,
Batpig.

----------

